# What's a Master Plumber?



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

What is a Master Plumber... say as compared to a Journeyman Plumber?

Around here, we have only have Apprentice and Journeyman. The titles foreman and supervisor are not license related, and Plumbing Contractor just means a plumber (or company that has at least one journeyman plumber on staff) that has paid for a business license and insurance.

thanks


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Here in Ar, and many other places possibly, master has passed the master exam after being a journeyman for a year and working full time for a plumber. An apprentice is someone who works for a plumber full time and completes 640 classroom hours and 8000 OJT hours in 4 years, to become a Journeyman. Here a Journeyman and 4th year apprentice can work on a job by themselves under the supervision of a master. You cannot own a plumbing company or sub contract unless you are a master. Also here, a master can only have one apprentice under him at one time, if he has a journeyman or men, he can have one apprentice regristered under each plumber.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

themaster is a pompous man from alabama......

Oh! You said what is a master plumber. 
A master plumber is an individual that preslopes his shower pans.
There, i think i have alienated everyone....


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Matt said:


> themaster is a pompous man from alabama......
> 
> Oh! You said what is a master plumber.
> A master plumber preslopes his shower pans.
> There, i think i have alienated everyone....


hey, we never slope a shower pan, usually the tile guy does


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am going away from the State of Indiana Plumbing Contractor definition.

I believe that a Master Plumber is, a plumber that has mastered his/ her particular discipline. I would say that this generally occurs around 7 to 10 years of field time, depending on the individual. This is not to say that this person is a know it all, but that they have done enough of the work to be efficient in what they do, and can no longer get any faster at performing the work.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Master plumber is a crock, thats why we dont have it in Canada


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

A masterplumber goes blind if he/she plumbs too much.

I stopped when I needed glasses.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> Master plumber is a crock, thats why we dont have it in Canada


Why is it a crock? It would be nice to know that I am hiring someone who has mastered their trade, not someone who just started in it.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Only a Master may pull a permit in Alabama. A home owner may also pull a permit but only if he/she is the one performing the work. A ho may not pull a permit and then hire someone else to do the work. 

So if you want to be a plumbing contractor in Alabama, you must be a master or employ a master who consents to make his license available to the company. The problem with simply employing a master is that some day, just when the big project X is about to begin, he may hold you up for big fat something or other, you'll get mad and fire him, and then you're screwed. If you have no master, you may not pull a permit.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> Only a Master may pull a permit in Alabama. A home owner may also pull a permit but only if he/she is the one performing the work. A ho may not pull a permit and then hire someone else to do the work.
> 
> So if you want to be a plumbing contractor in Alabama, you must be a master or employ a master who consents to make his license available to the company. The problem with simply employing a master is that some day, just when the big project X is about to begin, he may hold you up for big fat something or other, you'll get mad and fire him, and then you're screwed. If you have no master, you may not pull a permit.


Here HO can pull permits, and so can GC. All plumbing has to be inspected and plumbing company has to have a job sign of atleast 8"x11" with company name, phone, and master lic #. Also all trucks have to have company name, phone and master lic # in at least 2" letters and numbers on 2 sides. I believe it is a $2000 fine if these requirements are not met. A HO can do their own plumbing work, but are supposed to pull a permit and have it inspected.

I have pulled permits before, but I had to produce my masters lic#


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> Here HO can pull permits, and so can GC. All plumbing has to be inspected and plumbing company has to have a job sign of atleast 8"x11" with company name, phone, and master lic #. Also all trucks have to have company name, phone and master lic # in at least 2" letters and numbers on 2 sides. I believe it is a $2000 fine if these requirements are not met. A HO can do their own plumbing work, but are supposed to pull a permit and have it inspected.
> 
> I have pulled permits before, but I had to produce my masters lic#


And that goes for everywhere in the state no matter how far out of a city you live.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Colgar said:


> A masterplumber goes blind if he/she plumbs too much.
> 
> I stopped when I needed glasses.



Naaah, you got it all wrong. You were thinking about a Master Fisherman, also known as a Master Hook Setter or in some locales a Master Baiter. 

It's hard on the eyes to thread that fishing line through the little hole on the hook.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a difference in experience levels...
If I told you any more I would have to kill you...

A master plumber understands this...
A journeyman only hears tales of it....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Airgap said:


> It's a difference in experience levels...
> If I told you any more I would have to kill you...
> 
> A master plumber understands this...
> A journeyman only hears tales of it....


I can do anything a master can do. :yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ron said:


> I can do anything a master can do. :yes:


 Except show me a master's license...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

A masters license is just so you can be business owner nothing more. There is no real difference.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe in Oregon, or cyber space...:whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Indie said:


> Why is it a crock? It would be nice to know that I am hiring someone who has mastered their trade, not someone who just started in it.


a journeyman didnt just start in the trade.... 

its plumbing, not medicine, whats on a master exam thats not on a journeyman exam?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

In Wisconsin you must be an apprentice for 5 years, journeyman 3 years,

before testing to be a master. The difference between a master is,

a master can work as a journeyman, but a journeyman cannot work as a 

MASTER :yes:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> a journeyman didnt just start in the trade....
> 
> its plumbing, not medicine, whats on a master exam thats not on a journeyman exam?


The same thing that is on the journeyman exam only more indepth


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

meaning???? my journeyman test seemed to prepare me for everything in the field, what did I miss?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> meaning???? my journeyman test seemed to prepare me for everything in the field, what did I miss?


example: Journeymans test= sizing waterlines,gas lines, and an iso of a 2 bath house
Masters test= sizing waterlines, gas lines, and an iso of a 4 bath house, 2 story

The code book is the same, you don't need to know anything more to be a master plumber. The questions on the test, and the sizing, iso are just a little harder.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> And that goes for everywhere in the state no matter how far out of a city you live.


Not in California


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

kentdmo said:


> Not in California


here most would be on some sort of a metered rural water supply if they live out of a city, so the water dept. that serves them would provide permits and inspect. If they get their water from a well, then the state inspector for our county would inspect and approve permits. It's kinda nice because unlicensed guys can't do much without getting caught :thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Here , you may sit for your Master's after proving 10 years in the trade . The test is slightly harder then the Journeyman's and includes business questions to allow you a Va. Class A or B license . Those were our rules ,,, NOW my feelings on it;

Becoming a Master Plumber / Master Gasfitter was the proudest day of my life ( next to marriage and births ) . It meant that i'd accomplished a goal that i had set forth a LONG time before . Sure it's just a title , it doesn't mean that i'm better or smarter then ANYONE of the journeymen on here . However it does mean A LOT to me and to my customers because THAT is what society has stipulated .

Maybe some places don't use it or need it . That's fine . But DON'T BE DISRESPECTFUL TO THOSE OF US WHO HAVE SLAVED TO GET IT !! 

my .02


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> a journeyman didnt just start in the trade....
> 
> its plumbing, not medicine, whats on a master exam thats not on a journeyman exam?


business laws and not to be confused with plumbing codes.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ron said:


> I can do anything a master can do. :yes:


I will assume that you are a Journeyman? NJ kinda bypasses the whole journeyman thing, Although it is in the legislature, and the rules and reg's. Here, a journeyman, as well as a apprentice, must work under the direct supervision of a master plumber. 

Are you able to apply for a plumbing permit?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The only thing a master plumber can do here that a journeyman cant do is open a business or be the master license holder for a business.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The only significant difference here is you can hire employees if you hold a masters. Not sure if I'll ever get mine......

The test is the same with a few more business questions.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I think you should be getting the idea that there is no one answer to the question.......it depends on where you are.

In California, there are really no legal defintions of apprentice, journeyman, or master. A plumbing contractor must have a license, and to get that license you have to document 4 years experience "at the journeyman level". Here is the CSLB definition of journeyman: "
*What is a journeyman?*

A journeyman is a person who has completed an apprenticeship program or is an experienced worker, not a trainee, and is fully qualified and able to perform a specific trade without supervision. But, that person does not have a license and is not able to contract for jobs that value more than $500 in labor and materials. "


There is no specific definition of "apprentice", and there is no such thing in state law as "MASTER". That is a union thing only, in CA.


Note that it is perfectly legal for a person to work a few weeks as a trainee on an XYZ "WE CLEAN YOUR PIPES" truck, and for his boss to then declare him "trained" and send him on any kind of job,unsupervised.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Are you able to apply for a plumbing permit?


 Yes under the business name I work for.

Now get this, here you don't need to even be a plumber to open a plumbing business, you only need to be a licensed plumbing contractor, bonded and insurance, then you can hire journeyman plumbers to work for you. 

Strange enough, true, the owner of the business I work for is not a licensed plumber, he opened a drain cleaning business awhile back then bought out a plumbing company along the way.

The owner does not even come around anymore, he has a office manager which knows nothing about plumbing or very little. the manager is my direct supervisor.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ron said:


> Yes under the business name I work for.
> 
> Now get this, here you don't need to even be a plumber to open a plumbing business, you only need to be a licensed plumbing contractor, bonded and insurance, then you can hire journeyman plumbers to work for you.
> 
> ...


You don't have to be a licensed plumber here, either. You do need to have a licensed plumber, and have him be your "bona fide rep". In order to do this, he must be a minimum 10% owner of the company, and be on site to supervise all work.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Apprentice*: –noun1.a person who works for another in order to learn a trade: an apprentice to a plumber. 

2.History/Historical. a person legally bound through indenture to a master craftsman in order to learn a trade. 

3.a learner; novice; tyro.

*Journeyman*: –noun,plural-men. 1.a person who has served an apprenticeship at a trade or handicraft and is certified to work at it assisting or under another person. 

2.any experienced, competent but routine worker or performer.

*Master: *
–noun1.a person with the ability or power to use, control, or dispose of something: a master of six languages; to be master of one's fate.
5.a person eminently skilled in something, as an occupation, art, or science: the great masters of the Impressionist period.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*"Master plumber" means a person who assumes responsible charge, supervision, or direction of journeyman*
*plumbers, plumbers' apprentices, and other persons in the construction, installation, or alteration of plumbing or*
*who engages in, offers to engage in, or advertises or otherwise represents that he is permitted or qualified to*​*engage in the design, planning, superintending, contracting for, or responsible charge of plumbing.*


*There is no higher level in plumbing you can reach, with that title. When that name is tossed around, for the most part, it means you know what you're at the top of your profession.*

*Same as a Master Electrician*

*In Kentucky you have to be both a licensed Journeyman and a Master Plumber to hold a Master Plumber license.*

*If the entire United States was set up in this fashion in this tier system, the majority have something to strive for, the top.*

*That's how people know the average plumber, by "Master Plumber" when you're old and gray and running your own plumbing business. *

*Of course, there are some in their late 20's that have a masters and can't run a business, but can plumb all day long. *


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

What about drain cleaners? Here a drain cleaner needs no lic. I'm not sure how roto rooter gets away with it, but an apprentice cannot work alone. Drain cleaner cannot break a trap seal without a plumbing lic. Roto rooter will send out an apprentice to clean drains, but often they get into more once they are there. I wonder if people know they are paying $1oo's to a guy that knows very little more about their plumbing than they do?:whistling2:


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I get it. The titles (which do not all exist in every jurisdiction) are for the most part, legislated. And the titles that exist in each jurisdiction have a legislated meaning and scope of operation, from level of supervision to privelege of operating a business, applying for permits, insurance, bonds, indenture apprentices etc.

Thank you for both the informative and the funny replies!


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Colgar said:


> A masterplumber goes blind if he/she plumbs too much.
> 
> I stopped when I needed glasses.


HAHA :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What do a master plumber and a masterbater have in common? Sometimes you have to take matters into your own hands!:clap: On a serious note however, in the state of Fla. my master's exam had questions on solar hot water systems, fuel gas, medical gas, fire standpipe systems, septic systems & storm water pipe sizing. I also had to draw 5 isometric drawings. That's the 1st test. The 2nd one has nothing to do with plumbing; it is all on business law, accounting, contract law, etc. These exams are over a 2-day period. The time allowed is 9.5 hrs. for the 1st exam and 6.5 hrs. for the 2nd exam. The journeyman exam only has plumbing. There are also other requirements like financial responsibility, liability insurance, workers' comp. insurance, criminal background check, records search at fed. state & local level(to make sure you didn't have a business in another state, bankrupt it and stiff people out of money). There is definitely a big difference in Fla. between a journeyman and a master plumber. I am very proud of my master license, the state of Florida doesn't just give those away.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> Master plumber is a crock, thats why we dont have it in Canada


 Try the city of Calgary


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I can do solar if I wanted to , I can do everything a Master can do.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We don't have a master plumber's designation in IL. They just do that in other states to make lesser plumbers feel better about themselves.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Twenty Five years in the trade, that makes me a Master without the title, Yea Baby. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ron's 







Matt's







Congratulations guys.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt said:


> We don't have a master plumber's designation in IL. They just do that in other states to make lesser plumbers feel better about themselves.


 that ain't funny Matt


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> that ain't funny Matt


I was just trying to get a rise out of someone.In all actuality, I'm pretty serious about the trade.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

To be honest , as a fourth year apprentice I was a hell of a lot sharper on 

plumbing code than I am now


----------



## sigshooter71 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ron then why dont you just get your masters if it is so easy.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

sigshooter71 said:


> Ron then why dont you just get your masters if it is so easy.


Pretty sure that they don't have a masters lic in oregon.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

In California, Nevada, Utah and Arizona a Master Plumber is similar to a Plumbing Contractor. You are required to show 4-years at a Journeyman level and pass a test.

Mark


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Ron said:


> I can do solar if I wanted to , I can do everything a Master can do.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> Master plumber is a crock, thats why we dont have it in Canada


We absolutely have a masters license in Canada.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a name given by impotent buerocrats to designate the members of the middle class, that chose plumbing for a profession, and stuck with it. I'm so ****ing sick of government.:furious:


----------



## plumberpnx (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. From my point of view, a master plumber has the highest level of certification for plumbers. No matter what sort of plumbing work you need completed, it is important to hire a master plumber.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumberpnx said:


> Thanks for sharing. From my point of view, a master plumber has the highest level of certification for plumbers. No matter what sort of plumbing work you need completed, it is important to hire a master plumber.









It's important to hire a qualified master plumber. One time a fellow 'master plumber' was trying to tell me that the OD of 'M' 'L' and 'K' copper was different....:laughing:

I told him that the INSIDE diameter is different, not the OD. But he wouldn't hear of it. He argued that's why sometimes you get a fitting that is tight and is hard to put on the end of the pipe.....:laughing: I was laughing and telling him that if the OD was different, we'd need different size fittings. But he knew better.....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I knew that the OD of m,l,and k copper was the same when I was like 7 :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of you mooks but I am a master plumber :thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

A master plumber is whatever you think it is...

perhaps it means you made the extra effort to get the 
liscense in the first place....where as others stopped short
once they got their journeymans card.. and then kicked back while the years passed by...

to me it means that I have stayed the course,,, 
I HAVE STAYED SOBER.., worked hard,...kept my nose clean, 

 first I got my apprenteice card, and then passed my journeymens test.... then I got my Masters lisc...(indiana + colorado)......


 I tried in earnest years ago to help some guys who worked for me to get their journeymand cards for their own futures, but all to no avail.. ......they are all in the gutter now...... 

So a Master Plumber means whatever you think it means if you have teh card..........

but of course if you dont have it, and you have never made the effort to get it .......then basically it dont mean shi/......:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Indiana does not have a "master" designation. You are a Plumber Contractor. 

If it makes you feel warm fuzzy to call yourself a master that's fine. But Indiana and/or Illinois do not....

I cannot refer to myself as an IL/IN Master Plumber because there is no such title...

In both states I hold licensing in, the tests need to be much more difficult than they are. I could spend a week of evenings with a first year to train them to score 75+ on either exam........


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Indiana does not have a "master" designation. You are a Plumber Contractor.
> 
> If it makes you feel warm fuzzy to call yourself a master that's fine. But Indiana and/or Illinois do not....
> 
> ...


I have a Plumbing Contractors License in two States, Idaho and an expired Lic in California.
I have to agree with you, I am in NO WAY a Master.
I do well at taking test. But I have way to much to learn to be considered a Master.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I have a Plumbing Contractors License in two States, Idaho and an expired Lic in California.
> I have to agree with you, I am in NO WAY a Master.
> I do well at taking test. But I have way to much to learn to be considered a Master.


 
I agree with you 100%... everyone has their own nitch in the plumbing field and no one is going to know it all, 
and their are many, many things I have never done
and I never ever will do....(thank god) 

I know that when I got my masters lisc that is what it was 
called back in 1978, In indina, and in 1985 in colorado it was called a masters card...

 Now, I guess its called a contractors lisc.. which means you can run a business and take out plumbing permits in this state.... or run another persons business under your card


perhaps all its good for is starting your own business..

its just basically like a feather in your cap.. ..



.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

About 8-9 years ago the office manager at the company I was working for had ordered everyone business cards. When she showed me mine, she was so happy to point out that under my name was "master plumber". I had to tell her that I'm not a master plumber and she insisted that I was. I explained that it's not just a couple of words but an actual designation that I didn't have and that I couldn't hand out these cards. It was pretty funny but it shows that most folks outside of the trade don't know what it means to be an actual Journeyman or Master.






Paul


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> About 8-9 years ago the office manager at the company I was working for had ordered everyone business cards. When she showed me mine, she was so happy to point out that under my name was "master plumber". I had to tell her that I'm not a master plumber and she insisted that I was. I explained that it's not just a couple of words but an actual designation that I didn't have and that I couldn't hand out these cards. It was pretty funny but it shows that most folks outside of the trade don't know what it means to be an actual Journeyman or Master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why some people have a hard time understanding why we charge more than their gardner to replace a dbl check valve or repair a leak in thier sprinkler.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

A master plumber is someone who has been tested and excepted by previous masters and who can bestow knowledge and credentials to the next generation, so as to further our noble trade in the protection of the health of the nation.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

I am the "master" refer all questions to me, all answers to be deemed correct unless stipulated otherwise by the "master".


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*good point*



AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That is why some people have a hard time understanding why we charge more than their gardner to replace a dbl check valve or repair a leak in thier sprinkler.


 
you make a good point here...... 

In my yellow page add, I state that all work is completed 
by lisc. master plumbers.... not apprentices ....or fly by night sub contractors.....

and it seems to make an good impression on the lay folks
cause we get lots of calls from the yellow pages...

So its basically just another credential by your name that allows you to charge more than the handy hack working out of the back of his station wagon......:thumbup::thumbup:.


I wonder if having the masters lisc also helps when looking for a job...
would they pay you more with one over just having a journeymans card???


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> you make a good point here......
> 
> In my yellow page add, I state that all work is completed
> by lisc. master plumbers.... not apprentices ....or fly by night sub contractors.....
> ...




When I moved to Idaho, I went to work for Mr Rooter while waiting to test for my license ( Idaho is NOT a reciprocal State with California ) .
The Owner of the franchise Fired me the day after I passed the state exam.
His reasoning was , I may steal his customers and /or employees.
When interviewing with the owner, I gave him a 3 year commitment .
I let him know that I wanted a State License, and if things worked out I would be willing to run his company for him.
At one point we sat down and talked about purchasing the company from him.
We just couldn't make the numbers work, ( THANK GOD )

That was in 2006.
At that time he had 11 trucks running.
I here he is down to 2 trucks. 
Sucks to be him ! lol


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

In most states a master is the guy that is ultimately responsible for all of the work done by journeymen and apprentices. A master is the only guy (in most states) that can pull a permit. A master holds the contract between himself and his apprentice. Are there guys that shouldn't hold a masters license? Thousands


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> In most states a master is the guy that is ultimately responsible for all of the work done by journeymen and apprentices. A master is the only guy (in most states) that can pull a permit. A master holds the contract between himself and his apprentice. Are there guys that shouldn't hold a masters license? Thousands


All the " thousands " have to do is step up and put it all on the line !
I have everything I own on the line right now.
Scary , but I'm not a good employee.
I spent over 15 years running a business for someone and walked away with a big " thank you " .
The hardest part of going out on your own , is the toll it takes on your family.
Thankfully my wife is a true partner, ( for richer or poorer )


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Master Plumbers are on the endangered species list. 

Home Depot & Lowes cannot dumb plumbing down fast enough, for the unwashed masses, to obscure the fact that the Masters are a dying breed.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Master plumber is an archaic term that meant something when this trade was a craft....now you pass a test...where is the mastery in that


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I wish there was a credential higher than a master...


I'd done have it. :yes:


----------



## melkoj (Jul 24, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I wish there was a credential higher than a master...
> 
> 
> I'd done have it. :yes:


 In Georgia there is. We have a master lic. then there is the "UNRESTRICTED MASTER!!!!!!"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Unrestricted is good but*



melkoj said:


> In Georgia there is. We have a master lic. then there is the "UNRESTRICTED MASTER!!!!!!"


 
*Unrestricted Master is good but* 

I would like to be called

......Worshipful Master.....


or maybe ..... your as/holiness.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Is there a plumbing doctorate program?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Is there a plumbing doctorate program?


Someone actually asked me one time how many years of colledge and what degree is needed to be a plumber. :laughing: I just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> *Unrestricted Master is good but*
> 
> I would like to be called
> 
> ...


My harem calls me that.... :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Is there a plumbing doctorate program?


Yes there is and a Masters also. I have the masters, working on the doctorate.

I'll be Dr. Feeces :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

GA Licensed Plumbers as of 10/18/2011

734 - Master Plumber ( Restricted )

4014 - Master Plumber ( Non-Restricted )

1437 - Journeyman Plumber


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When I got my master's license, a black guy said to me, "Another example of a black man having to call a white man 'master.'"..........:laughing: 
(He's my brother-in-law, by the way.)


On a serious note, in this state only a master's license allows one to be able to pull permits, journeymen cannot. So these journeymen who think they're master plumbers are deluding themselves.....:laughing: This ought to stir some people up....


----------

